# Angeln an der Ostküste Amerikas



## AnglerJango (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,
meine familie und ich fahren in den nächsten sommerferien in amerika die ostküste runter (WoMo).
Dort will ich natürlich UNBEDINGT auf die legendären forellenbarsche fischen und werde mich dort auch mit rute und lures, etc. eindecken.
jetzt aber meine frage:
Wie siehts in amiland mit gewässerkarten aus? gibts da welche für alle gewässer an der ostküste oder muss ich da immer einzelne kaufen ? 
war einer von euch schonmal dort? wenn ja, was für köder sind für forellenbarsche gut ?


LG jango


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostküste Amerikas*

Gewässerkarten? Wofür gibts denn Google Earth heutzutage? Mal im Ernst, Gewässerkarten sollten dein "kleinstes Problem" sein. 
Die "Ostküste runter" kann viel heissen- bei einer Ausdehnung von mind. 5000- 6000km welche diese hat- wenn das reicht. Ich war übrigens letztes Jahr in NYC für 10 Tage im Juni mit Angelgepäck gewesen, habe hier auch ein Bericht geschrieben. Da sollte einiges Wissenswerte für dich dabei sein. 
Generell sind alle Arten von Kukös erfolgreich auf Forellenbarsche. Nur, an wlechem Gewässer jetzt welcher Köder "sticht"- kommt natürlich, wie immer auf das jeweilige Gewässer selbst an. Auch hängt es davon ab, ob du vom Boot fischen kannst oder aufs Uferangeln angewiesen sein wirst. 
Aber sicher ist jetzt schon: Du wirst viel Spaß beim Angeln haben- und die SUCHTGEFAHR ist bei diesen Fischen sehr HOCH!


----------



## DerAndi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostküste Amerikas*

Jens ich denk er meint Erlaubnisscheine. Die kriegste in jedem Angelstore oder Jagdgeschäft in den USA für Gewässer in den Bereichen. Black Bass findeste da auch in nahezu jeder Regenpfütze und wenn nich mach UL Finesse auf Crappies und Catfish hähä


----------

